# Misting



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Is misting twice a day for one minute each time too much misting or should I mist for a shorter time? Oh yeah one enclosure is 18x18x18 and the other is 18x18x24 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Completely dependent on your conditions.

Open vents? Air Movement?

I'm in the desert with open vents and I mist 3 or 4 times daily for 15/20 seconds. So I'm guessing you're misting too much. But it is completely dependent on your conditions.

s


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Scott said:


> Completely dependent on your conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are exo Terra's and both have glass on top instead of the screen tops they came with...I have a ceiling fan on in the room most of the time and the air conditioning on in the room sometimes...hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

I was thinking of switching it up to mabey 3 or 4 times a day for about 20 or 30 seconds each time...or would that still be over misting...I am having to empty my drainage layer every like
3 weeks or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I drain about once every six months. 

s


----------



## hippoe775 (Aug 27, 2016)

Scott said:


> I drain about once every six months.
> 
> 
> 
> s




Oh wow! Then I am misting too long!!!...so what would be a good misting schedule?the humidity usually stays over 75%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WZDesigns (Feb 20, 2014)

Like Scott said, proper misting really depends on your ambient conditions and the inhabitants of the tank. 
Having to drain excess water isn’t necessarily a bad thing, it helps prevent mineral and salt buildup. But having to wet a substrate can reduce the health of your tank. 
Depends on what you are keeping in the tank but humidity 75% and above, as long as it is relatively stable, sounds fine. As long as things are not drying out you could cut back on misting a bit. 

There are many other threads here that discuss the proper setup for misting so you may want to give these a read if you haven’t already. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/68938-misting.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/25893-misting-when-how-why.html
old and possibly outdated- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/5663-misting-how-often.html


----------



## Frogs123 (Jul 10, 2016)

I also use 18x18x18s, and I mist 20 seconds twice a day.... seems to be just right for humidity and conditions. All depends on your variables.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm currently doing morning and evening for 20 seconds seems to be about right for western pa


----------



## Akabob (Apr 28, 2016)

Environment is everything. I'm a mile above sea level in a pretty dry climate. I mist twice a day sometimes, once on other days, sometimes I skip a few days and have had great plant growth and frog health. Everybody will have a different answer for you.


----------



## Gekido (Feb 18, 2016)

I have been misting for three years every four hours for 10 seconds. I have zoomed tanks with glass tops. 

Having said that I have a very high false bottom and I drain the tanks every once and awhile. Oh and I have a 18x18x24 and a 12x12x18.


----------

